# Pictures from ADGA Nationals



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow crazy here.

Saturday we did check in - all went smooth, both Ashely's, Rebecca's and my goats all made it through 

We are all set up next to one another so we get to see LOTS of each other (oh and we are staying in the same house together so yeah lots of spending time together  )

I posted some pictures on FB but not everyone has my FB so here are some pictures.

[attachment=0:1neab5s1]The Big E.jpg[/attachment:1neab5s1]
[attachment=3:1neab5s1]natinoalsjuly23.jpg[/attachment:1neab5s1]
[attachment=1:1neab5s1]nationalsJuly23rdleft.jpg[/attachment:1neab5s1]
[attachment=2:1neab5s1]fittingcompet.jpg[/attachment:1neab5s1]


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

W-O-W!! What a place! Lots of goaties there!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow. Looks like there are a lot of people there. I have never been to a National Show but I want to go and just watch some time soo bad. Good luck!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

WoW!! So much going on!! :shocked: Hoping everyone there is having a great time. I can't wait to see pictures of all the ribbons TGS goaties bring home.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well there arent that many people from TGS actually showing  

that picture of the inside was taken before all the goats arrived and banners set up etc. Will try to get another tomorrow to let you see what it looks like now


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Amazing looking building! Tons of people and goats!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks nicely set up there! I hope you guys are having a good time...you're probably already tired...huh?


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

You could get lost in that place! Hope to see some pix from the ND competetion. Thanks for giving us a peek!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its not really that big. Its all just one big room with pens. So you just head back to the far back wall and then we are one row up so its not hard to find. I usually just go up and down the center isle and rarely go anywhere else. But I hope to soon. I want to visit with some of the farms.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

WOW! So Stacey, was there alot of goats there????   :slapfloor: :ROFL: How did your does do? Did you see Rosasharn Farm? Hope you had fun!! :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nigerians havent shown yet


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Compared to what we have here - it was HUGE - . My 2 legged kids said i had a dreamy disneyland look on my face - all those goats in one place! Can't wait to convince hubby to move - though I will miss my babies here.


----------

